# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Online Heraldic Shield Generator

## ravells

Very useful if you want a lot of heraldic shields quickly. It tells you what they are in heraldic language too!

Go Here

Example:

_Chequy gules and argent,  a bordure sable,  a chief vert


_

----------


## Valarian

Nice but limited. You can't place the animals, objects or crowns on the blazon.
I've looked up my family name and got this one: http://www.houseofnames.com/fc.asp?sId=&s=Kirby
THe history write-up is off, so I don't think it's the right one. However, at least one of the names listed is an ancestor. I think that another couple mentioned in the write-up are also in the family tree, but I'd have to check with my dad.

Frank Howard Kirby (1871-1956), English Wing Commander and recipient of the Victoria Cross

----------


## Hydeyulse

Nice posts. Keep posting such needed information. Thank's!

----------

